# Vortex Venom mount for Buckmark Contour



## Acrojack (Mar 28, 2016)

Just purchased a Vortex Venom red dot sight for my Buckmark Contour. The mount included with the Venom doesn't fit the Buckmark rail. Any suggestion as to what mount I can use? For obvious reasons, I'd like to use the lowest mount that'll fit. Advice greatly appreciated.


----------

